# JUnit 4.3.1 aus eclipse plugins durch junit 4.4 ersetzen



## Miriam84 (22. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen TestListener für junit geschrieben welcher von RunListener ableitet.
Ich möchte mit diesem gerne die Testergenisse aufzeichnen um daraus anschließend ein PDF zu generieren.

Ich verwende eclipse 3.4.2 in welchem leider nur das org.junit plugin mit der version 4.3.1 enthalten ist. Ich habe aber in meinem Testklassen annotationen verwendet, welche die testmethoden beschreiben. Auf diese möchte ich gerne in dem RunListener zugreifen. Junit unterstützt aber erst aber der Version 4.4 die Methode getAnnotation für den Typ Description.

Deswegen habe ich in mein Testprojekt junit 4.4 eingebunden. Somit habe ich keine Compilefehler. Zur Laufzeit bekomme ich aber eine Exception, weil die getAnnotations Methode unbekannt ist. D.h. er verwendet dann die version welche im eclipse plugin Ordner liegt.

Wie kann ich diese ersetzen, so das ich da junit.4.4 version habe.

Oder wenn das nicht geht, gibt es eine Möglichkeit anhand des Klassennamens und des Methodennamens auf die jeweile Annotation zur Laufzeit zuzugreifen. Das problem, dabei ist, das die Klasse Description, welche man als Parameter innerhalb des RunListeners bekommt, nur den Namen enthält und keine Referenz auf die Klasse oder die Methode, was das ganze enorm erleichtern würde. Und außerdem handelt es sich auch noch um plugins was das ganze nochmals erschwert.

Kennt jemand eine Löscung hierfür.


----------



## maki (22. Nov 2009)

Ich kenne keinen Weg die JUnit Version in Eclipse upzudaten, aber wenn du Ant oder Maven verwendest, kannst du dir tolle Reports (inlkl. Testabdeckung etc.) generieren lassen, sowas muss man heute nicht selber machen.


----------



## Koringar (23. Nov 2009)

Hi,

du hast JUnit in deinem PlugIn bestimmt über 'Depencis' > 'Require Plug-ins' hinzugefügt. Ich würde es deshalb einfach mal versuchen, die wieder zu entfernen und dann die JUnit 4.4 Jar über 'Runtime' > 'Classpath' hinzuzufügen.

MfG


----------

